# Look 595 new build questions



## preacherman (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm just beginning a new build on an '09 595 frameset. The owners manual shows that a compression cap and expander bolt are to be used on top of the stem, but neither of these are in the box. I just want to make sure that these are necessary parts that I'm missing before I order replacements from Look. I have a Time with an integrated headset that can be independently adjusted like the Look, and it does not require any kind of compression bolt. I was assuming it would be the same with the Look. 
Also, does anyone know which tool is required to adjust the headset?

Thanks!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

preacherman said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm just beginning a new build on an '09 595 frameset. The owners manual shows that a compression cap and expander bolt are to be used on top of the stem, but neither of these are in the box. I just want to make sure that these are necessary parts that I'm missing before I order replacements from Look. I have a Time with an integrated headset that can be independently adjusted like the Look, and it does not require any kind of compression bolt. I was assuming it would be the same with the Look.
> Also, does anyone know which tool is required to adjust the headset?
> ...


The Headfit system does not require a top cap or compression plug, although there should be plug similar to a bar-end plug to cap off the steer tube. The Headfit headset is designed to be adjusted with standard Shimano B/B tool.

Regards,
chas


----------



## preacherman (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

i have a question about the 595...I've just received mine and am going to build it up soon.

the question is regarding the cable guides (little black tubes). after threading the cables through these, are the supposed to be removed or act as cable housings? it may seem daft, but this is going to be my first self build from scratch.

thanks!


----------



## preacherman (Jun 4, 2009)

They act as cable guides once you've threaded the cable through the downtube, so don't remove them. Be sure to thread the cable from the right shifter through the left side of the downtube and vice versa. Good luck with the build!


----------



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

cheers!!!


----------

